# What's the shortest length barbell you can get?



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking for one around 3 foot for bench wrist curls, anybody know if you can get them around this length?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tape 2 dumbells together?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

smallest ive seen is 5ft so far


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Wouldn't something like this be better

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/wrist-roller.html


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Tape 2 dumbells together?


:laugh: tw4t.

5 foot's the shortest I've found too.

That wrist roller does look decent though, might have to look in to that.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You can get them about that size. Theyre abt half the length or a bit less of a standard bar.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're only using it for wrist curls, just buy some 25mm mild steel bar and use 4 squeeze clips (can't remember the proper name, but the ones off a non threaded bar) to keep the plates in place.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If your limited for space get a dumbell and do one arm at a time. The wrist roller that was mentioned is a better exercise and pretty easy to make yourself.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

could you not use a hammer bar?


----------

